# Gelosia&Mattia (aggiornamento )



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Mattia è geloso. Gelosissimo. Ormai lo sanno anche i sassi di lothar.
I primi anni è stato un vero inferno. Litigate da paura per ogni cosa.
Ho sempre contrastato questa cosa con tutte le mie forze.
L ho anche lasciato una volta.
Apparteneva alla categoria di quegli uomini che volevano condividere tutto.
Password. Posta. Amicizie...
Anche uscire con gli amici era un problema.
Ovviamente l ho vinta io. Su questa cosa nessun margine di trattativa.
Oggi rimane un gelosone ma limita decisamente le sue sfuriate Otelliane.
A volte abbozzo perche capisco che un geloso rimane un geloso e un po di sfogo gli ci vuole, a volte invece lo mostrizzo semplicemente.
Stamattina, pur essendo innocente, ho abbozzato.
Ci siamo svegliati e come ogni mattina ci siamo concessi 5 minuti di coccole.
Quando suona la mia prima sveglia  la spengo e mi accozzo tutta su di lui che allarga le braccia, mi avvolge e affonda la faccia nella mia selva oscura di capelli e rimaniamo li. Immobili. Fino a che dopo cinque minuti suona ancora.
Allora comincia a sbaciucchiarmi la schiena commentando che si sentono le ossa, che sono tutta spallosa. Io rispondo che lui invece è tutta pancia e che non sono mai riuscita a toccargli un osso.
Ho anche il dubbio che non le abbia le ossa, che sia tutto ciccia.

Si è alzato seguito dalla sua gatta preferita e ha fatto il caffè.
Stamattina lavoro. Anche con la febbre. Na tragedia biblica.
Ho solo poche linee di influenza ma le ossa e i muscoli urlano dolore a tutto spiano.
Comunque.
Esce prima lui per accendermi la macchina e farmela trovare calda , ma...
Quando arrivo alla macchina lo vedo in contemplazione. Fissa il parabrezza tutto ingufito.
-Che guardi?-
Non mi risponde ma indica...Stringo gli occhi e.
Sei un sogno.
Rileggo.
Sei un sogno?
XD
-Chi è?- 
-Ma cosa vuoi che ne sappia...sarà il coglione solito.-
Essi. Ho un ammiratore segreto da circa un anno che non si palesa. 
Una volta trovai pure una rosa. Ma più spesso trovo frasi.
Tutte innocenti.
Ciao.
Buona giornata.
Ieri eri bellissima.
Diciamo che all ammiratore segreto viene il trip comunicativo un paio di volte al mese.
Morale.
Mi ha spaccato un culo da cinema.
Io non posso vivere cosi e bla bla, cerca di darti una regolata con i tuoi comportamenti e bla bla ...
-Una regolata con i miei comportamenti? In che senso? Non vesto sexy, sono sempre in pantaloni e quasi mai porto  tacchi o robe scollate. Devo mettermi il burqa?-
Ha capito anche lui che stava dicendo delle stronzate ma ormai l embolo geloso era partito.
Allora ho fatto un respirone e ho abbassato gli occhi con aria pentita. Stando muta. Mutissima.
Lui naturalmente ha tirato fuori robe di secoli fa che manco mi ricordavo.
Tipo un paio di anni fa che eravamo a Lucca ad un mercato e un verdurolo mi ha regalato due pesche facendo un po il cascamorto.
Ma cazzo. Aveva 200 anni.
O quella volta che in aereo hanno fatto entrare me nella cabina di pilotaggio e non lui.:carneval:
Mi ha fatto un cazziatone di 5 minuti.
Poi tutto incarognito e sussiegoso come un vero napulè ferito nell orgoglio è partito sgommando con la sua macchina.

XD

Oggi mi aspetta una giornata da corrergli dietro.
Lui non mi chiamerá nemmeno una volta e quando lo farò io sarà tutto freddo e sussiegoso.
Allora io cominceró a fare la super gattina dolce dolce e verso le cinque di stasera comincerà  sciogliersi e finalmente gli passerà.
E se non gli passa devo tirare fuori l arma segreta che funziona sempre.
Ovvero fargli io una scenata di gelosia.
Finta ovviamente ma lui non lo sa.
É come se ne avesse bisogno.
Peccato che a me non venga proprio naturale. Me la devo preparare prima per essere credibile.
Che vitaccia.
Ma guarda se mi devo inventare sceneggiate napulé.



Vabbé.
Comincio ad organizzarmi per la scenata otelliana.

Ore 12 e qualcosa.
Lo chiamo. Come da copione lui non mi ha chiamata.
E come da copione non mi risponde.
Aspetto 10 minuti e rifaccio il numero.
- Pronto...-
Io - ciao amorino bello!-
Lui -....ho da fare. Ti chiano dopo. -
Click.
Mi asperra una giornata da inseguinento.
Madonna che vita...


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

Cazzo. Mi é partita la pagina. Scrivere da cell é una merda. Ora edito. Non avevo ancora finito


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

Questo è un tipo di gelosia dolcissima...cioe non opprimente....
Oltre che divertente  a leggerti


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Febbraio 2014)

io vi adoro!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Febbraio 2014)

ammazza gli ha presa brutta......ahahahahah che tipo, fa cosi anche Quello.
solo che io non posso ricorrere alla scenata napule a mia volta, peggioro solo le cose....


----------



## Tebe (18 Febbraio 2014)

La merda non viene a casa a cena. Sibillino ha detto che ha cose da fare.
:unhappy:

Cristo. Vuole il gioco duro. Ovvero una mega sceneggiata di gelosia con tanto di interrogatorio cosa hai fatto. Dove sei andato. Chi era quella troia che stava con te?

Ma no dai. Non ce la faccio. 
Aiuto.


----------

